# GPU-Z 0.5.7 lol wrong !



## Infinity9 (Dec 20, 2011)

Change Log : 

    Added support for AMD Radeon HD 7970, HD 7350
    Fixed "APIC counter broken" message on AMD Fusion Graphics
    Fixed PCIe 3.0 showing up as 2.0
*    Fixed fillrate calculation on Fermi architecture*
    Fixed ROP count on GT 420, GT 520, HD 5450, HD 6450
    Fixed random values showing as default clocks on some NVIDIA cards
    Fixed random value showing as shader clock on NVIDIA cards without shader clock
    Added / corrected release dates for HD 3650, FirePro V4800 and V3800
    Added process size, die size, transistor count for Radeon E6760
    Added transistor count for FirePro V4900
    Improved detection for HD 5570, HD 6450A, HD 6470M







lol   GTX 580 Have 48 ROPs and Now Calculation = [ 775x48=37.2 GP/s ]

GPU-Z 0.5.6  Calculated 37.2GP/s
GPU-Z 0.5.7  Calculated 24.8GP/s

Now Which is Correct ?!

Naturally 0.5.6 is Correct ! 

So Bug fix is False .:shadedshu


----------



## W1zzard (Dec 20, 2011)

see this thread: http://www.techpowerup.com/forums/showthread.php?t=155459


----------

